# English Reformation



## ValiantforTruth (Jan 28, 2010)

I am looking for a good single volume history of the English Reformation for an advanced reading group I am in. Hetherington was a good start, but he was more narrowly concerned with the Westminster Assembly.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 28, 2010)

the only one I can think of is: 
Voices of the English Reformation: A Sourcebook
By: John N. King 
University of Pennsylvania Press / 2004


----------



## MW (Jan 28, 2010)

In terms of modern studies, Dickens' "English Reformation" is excellent and renowned. Those who enjoy the romantic style of the 19th century will find Daubigne's account rewarding. The section on the English Reformation was published by Banner of Truth as an independent set. The classical style of M'Crie is excellent in his Annals of English Presbytery. It provides the roots of English Christianity before the Reformation and traces the effects of the Reformation through the Puritan movement, as well as the post-Puritan history of the Presbyterian movement in England.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 28, 2010)

The only book I am familiar with is a biographical one by J. C. Ryle. It is out of print and hard to find now. But it is an excellent book. 

Amazon.com: Light From Old Times (Complete Works of J.C. Ryle) (9780967760308): John Charles Ryle, Douglas Wilson, J. C. Liverpool: Books



> Light From Old Times
> 
> 1. John Wycliffe
> 2. Why Were Our Reformers Burned?
> ...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 28, 2010)

I also found this but don't know anything about it. 

Amazon.com: The English Reformation [2nd Edition] (9780271028682): A. G. Dickens: Books


----------



## ValiantforTruth (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks, guys. Dickens is perfect, exactly what I wanted. So it shall be.


----------

